# Anyone want my Chinese Algae Eaters?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I bought two small Chinese Algae eaters from the idiots at Petco. They're doing really well but I've read they get aggresive when they get older and I'm not looking forward to that. So, I'm thinking they need to go. I'm in the Baltimore area.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Take em back, or post a craigslist ad, shipping em isnt worth it.

I am trying to find siamese algae eaters not chinese.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

That's why I was saying I'm in the Baltimore area... in case anyone local wanted them. There's a local fish store down my street. I can always ask them. Maybe they'll give me something in trade.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

That used to be the common thing for LFS's to do, however these days I think they can care less.

I used to be in the baltimore area when I was in the service, lived in calvert co. town of huntingtown. Sorry for the info the store didnt give you when you bought them.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Any tips on how to catch these suckers? They're so fast! The other fish are curious about the net and I can catch them easily enough. I dip this in and the 2 chinese algae eaters scramble and hide.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had good luck using two nets with species such as those. I basically keep my larger one perfectly still in one place and use the smaller net to kind of "herd" them into the first. It can be a pain in the you know what though. Especially in a well planted tank, or one with lots of hiding spots!

They are definitely fast little buggers tho! Good luck.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

It's no use, even with two nets. Too many plants and drift wood. I'll probably have to take the drift wood out during my next water change or something. Was hoping to avoid that.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

Baltimore eh? Im in the Baltimore area too.  probably just miles from your location.

When I had two of them in my 30g, it wasn't too hard to catch them. If worse comes to worse, take off of the fish one by one, so that the algae eaters are the only ones in there, then you got the whole tank for them, so catching them might be a little easier...


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I finally caught these little SOB's!!!! FINALLY!!! I waited until I did a water change and pulled out my drift wood and some of the plants. Sucks because I was really happy with how well the plants had started rooting themselves in my gravel. I ended up going with cheap bag gravel before reading about all the different kinds of substrate so I've worred how well my plants would take. Anyway, with the use of 2 nets, I finally caught my CAE's. Crafty sneaky things. My girlfriend, who is actually Chinese, got a kick out of how hard they were for me to catch. She said it was because of their Asian decent. LOL! Anyway, they're in one of those floater breeder tanks now as my lfg is off on Monday's. I'll get rid of them tonight. Would be nice if he gave me something in trade but I doubt it.


----------

